# leg band



## granny (Feb 21, 2005)

Thank you for all of the help. I am wanting to start a white pigeon release business, so I don't have to worry about racing. Just want to get some bands on my birds so I will know who they are. Just couldn't figure out what size to get.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

*band sizes for breeds*

DOVES (For Ringnecks or similar sized Doves). Are 6mm
RACING HOMERS 7.8mm
ARCHANGEL - BRUNNER POUTER - BUDAPEST - CHINESE OWL - DANZIG HI FLYERS - SFCL TUMBLER - FANTAIL - GERMAN OWL - HELMETS - KOMORNER TUMBLERS - LAUGHER - MOOKEE - PARLOUR ROLLERS & TUMBLERS – ROLLERS, CL (BIRMING) - TIPPLERS, FLYING - VIENNA HI-FLYERS – VIENNA WHITE SIDE TUMBLERS –ZITTERHALS - SERBIAN HIGHFLYERS- 7mm


AFRICAN OWL - BALDHEAD SHOW ROLLERS & TUMBLERS - BEARDED ROLLERS -CDN. EX ROLLER - CAPUCHINE - DAMASCENE - DOM. FLIGHT - HOLLE CROPPER -ICE PIGEON,CL - JACOBIN - LFCL TUMBLER - MAGPIE - NORWICH CROPPER - NUN - NUREMBURG LARK - PIGMY POUTER - PRACHEN KANIK - RACING HOMER - SPANISH POUTERS – SWIFTS - THURINGIAN SWALLOW - TIPPLERS, SHOW - TURBIT - VOORBURG CROPPER 8mm


BAGDAD - BARB – BERLINER TUMBLERS - COBURG LARK – DEWLAP – DRAGOON - ENGLISH CARRIER - ENGLISH OWL - FLORENTINE - GERMAN BEAUTY HOMER - HUNGARIAN - KAZAN TUMBLER - LEBANON - MALTESE - MODENA - MOROVIAN STRASSER - OLD STYLE ORIENTAL FRILLS - POLISH LYNX - SCANDAROONS - SHOW HOMERS 9mm

ASR’S (aka Show Pen Homers) - AMERICAN GIANT HOMERS - ANCIENTS, FL - CARNEAU - CRESTS, MINATURE - EXHIBITION HOMERS - FRILLBACKS – GERMAN STRASSERS - ICE PIGEONS, FL - MONKS - MOOREHEADS - ORIENTAL FRILLS - PRIESTS - ROLLERS, FL - SHIELDS - SHOW & UTILTY KINGS - TEXAN PIONEER - TOYS, FL –WEST OF ENGLAND TUMBLERS , 10mm

ENGLISH POUTERS – FAIRY SWALLOWS - GERMAN POUTERS - GIANT CRESTS – INDIAN FANTAILS - LAHORES - MONDAINS – RUNTS - SAXON POUTERS –SILISIAN SWALLOWS 11.0mm

BERNBURG TRUMPETERS - BOKARA TRUMPETERS - DUTCH CROPPERS - ENGLISH TRUMPETERS - GHENT POUTERS - GIANT RUNTS - HANA POUTERS - HUNGARIAN GIANT HOUSE PIGEONS - POMERANIAN & REVERSE WING POUTERS 13mm


Elvis


----------



## granny (Feb 21, 2005)

Thank you so much this is what I needed.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

no problem, but your question was anserwed in a different posted ...just realized that now 

Elvis


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Elvis,

Thank you for the very good post on band sizes for the various breeds .. had just made a guess myself this afternoon that a WOE would need a size 10 ..

Terry


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

no problem , good guess 

Elvis


----------

